
Applicant Demographics: Location, Team size and Age? - theoutlander

======
randallsquared
Columbus, GA area; 2; 33, 27

~~~
SwellJoe
Good luck, old-timer. You'll have to let us (Virtualmin, ages 32 and 33,
WFP2007) know how it turns out. We'd enjoy not being the oldest Y Combinator
founders. I hope you're working on something even more boring than system
administration tools, too, so we could kill two birds (the "oldest" tag and
the "most boring" tag)

------
wensing
Florida and Chicago, 25 and 31, respectively.

------
rebecca_d
Boston, 3(number of founders:)), 30, 27, 25

------
imperator
San Jose and San Luis Obispo, CA; 2; 24,25

------
joshwa
{location:'nyc', teamsize:2, ages:(25,33)}

------
jey
Mountain View, CA (bay area) 2 21, 23

------
zaidf
North Carolina/Brazil, 3, 19/21/27

------
jward
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada;2;26,28

------
mattjaynes
Bay Area (SF,PA), 2, [31, 27]

------
dohmer
Hamilton, New Zealand, 1, 24

~~~
SwellJoe
Get ye to the nunnery. Or, maybe a college campus would be a better place to
round up a co-founder. You're gonna need one.

------
dfranke
Gainesville, FL; 2; 21, 18.

------
blader
San Diego, CA; 2; 23, 23

------
lee
Boston, MA 3 22, 28, 45

------
matth
Jacksonville, FL; 1, 21

------
danw
Bristol, UK; 2; 21, 20

------
drop19
Baltimore, 2, 29 & 30

------
kyro
San Diego: 3: 20,20,19

------
andreyf
New Jersey, 2, 19/20

------
theoutlander
Seattle, 2, [25, 22]

------
xinroman
NYC, 26, 29, 32, 35

~~~
shadowolf
Chicago, 26

------
nostrademons
Boston, 2, [25, 24]

------
jrbedard
Los Angeles, 1, 24

------
jaed
Boston, 2, 22, 22

